# How to connect 2 piecies of JBL LSR305 with my laptop via Creative USB 5.1 sound card



## UnderNewbie

Could someone help me how to connect both JBL LSR305 (as a pair) to my Laptop via  Creative USB 5.1 sound card
 I really want to use my laptop as media source and with low budget, I was suggested to buy this pair of  JBL LSR305
  
 I am looking forward to your advice!
 Many thanks!


----------



## alv4426

Its strange to me that a lower end monitor doesnt have unbalanced inputs to plug in RCAs directly. Looks like you are going to have get some adapters. Either RCA to XLR or RCA to TRS 
 here is an example http://www.amazon.com/Seismic-Audio-SAXFRM-2x5-Patch-Cable/dp/B00AFEMMVQ
  
 I picked a random one just to show what you need there are many other examples you could choose.


----------



## UnderNewbie

Thanks for your reply! 
My laptop has one hole for headset (3.5mm jack) but it got problem with Lantancy so I have to buy an USB Sound card! 
I'm totally new to this kind of speakers so I still do not know how to connect both speakers without Amplifier to my usb sound card even I saw the adapter as you show me!
I'll show the connection on the sound card and speakers for you! Hope you can help me!

Connection of Usb sound card:
http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/detail-page2/c26-B0044DEDCA-2-l.jpg

Connection of JBL
https://www.scmsinc.com/uploads/ecomm/lsr305ra.jpg


----------



## Za Warudo

Bumping this thread. I have similar needs, as I need to know what cable to connect the unbalanced 1/8 inch TRS output from my DACport LX to my LSR305 speakers. 

Will this cable do the job?
http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-STP203-Dual-Cable-9-75/dp/B000068O1P/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1403503086&sr=1-1&keywords=1%2F4+to+dual+1%2F4


----------



## ridethespiral

za warudo said:


> Bumping this thread. I have similar needs, as I need to know what cable to connect the unbalanced 1/8 inch TRS output from my DACport LX to my LSR305 speakers.
> 
> Will this cable do the job?
> http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-STP203-Dual-Cable-9-75/dp/B000068O1P/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1403503086&sr=1-1&keywords=1%2F4+to+dual+1%2F4


  

  
 You'll want this one: http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-CMP159-Stereo-Breakout-10-Feet/dp/B005HGM1D6/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1403569361&sr=1-1&keywords=hosa+3.5+stereo+to+dual+1%2F4
  
 3.5mm TRS -> dual 1/4 TS. 
  
 " A differential/balanced input can be driven by either a balanced or an unbalanced signal - only difference might be a 6 dB difference in gain. "


----------



## Za Warudo

ridethespiral said:


> You'll want this one: http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-CMP159-Stereo-Breakout-10-Feet/dp/B005HGM1D6/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1403569361&sr=1-1&keywords=hosa+3.5+stereo+to+dual+1%2F4
> 
> 3.5mm TRS -> dual 1/4 TS.
> 
> " A differential/balanced input can be driven by either a balanced or an unbalanced signal - only difference might be a 6 dB difference in gain. "


 
 great, thanks a lot!


----------

